# Viewing today..!!!



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

So off to view this guy today...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...word=Horses&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale


----------



## blodwyn1 (7 May 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2019)

From the advert he sounds like he could do the job you want.

The video on the advert is from a small dealer my direction, Iâ€™ve viewed at hers before and found her pretty honest, straightforward and competent on a horse. But Iâ€™d imagine the horse wonâ€™t look or go like this video any more (presumably the video used to sell to current owners).

This horse could be the one you have been waiting for - ie owner needs to sell, canâ€™t present the horse at its best and willing to take a loss to move it on. That could explain why in budget.

Or it could be a problem.

Do not buy this without a vetting.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Thanks IHW, definitely not going to buy without vet.
There is another closer to home that is lovely too...have spoken to owner and she def fits the bill too..

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...rd=Wrexham+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale


----------



## oldie48 (7 May 2019)

tbh I was a bit confused by the video so now I know it's from the horses previous sale it has raised a little red flag. I always ask for my vet to have access to the horse's vet record before doing a five stage vetting. If they refuse, I walk away as they clearly have something to hide. Good luck, if it's as described he looks very nice.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Just as an aside to this ...a friend of a friend  messaged them asking for their best price unbeknown  to me at the time and they said 2k. 
However when my friend spoke to them on my behalf initially (and because she always HAS to get stuff cheaper as shes a cheeky cow) and offered them 2k they said that was a bit low ?? 
So a bit confused on the pricing really.


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Just as an aside to this ...a friend of a friend  messaged them asking for their best price unbeknown  to me at the time and they said 2k.
However when my friend spoke to them on my behalf initially (and because she always HAS to get stuff cheaper as shes a cheeky cow) and offered them 2k they said that was a bit low ??
So a bit confused on the pricing really.
		
Click to expand...

The price is 2.5K 

You are not at a stage to evaluate what itâ€™s worth to you yet given you haven seen it and havenâ€™t vetted it.

Itâ€™s in your budget so you need to view it prepared to pay the asking price if it ticks the boxes. If you get money off itâ€™s a bonus.


----------



## blodwyn1 (7 May 2019)

Wait until you try him before worrying about the price! He is within budget that's the important thing. Don't be put off before you get there


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Yes I know, I'm just saying what had been discussed prior to me speaking to the owner is all.
I'm just hoping he's as nice as he sounds in the ad. He's a couple of hours away from me so won't be able to be there for the vetting I dont think. Is it a must to be there? Or can I discuss what I'm looking for with the vet and they go from there?
Sorry, I've really got the jitters lol. I'm such a wreck viewing  as I get very anxious wanting the horse and owner to like me and think I'm good enough ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## TheMule (7 May 2019)

The video is 3 years old. I would not use it to make a current judgement on the horse


----------



## concorde (7 May 2019)

He seems incredibly cheap so good vetting essential I think.
Good luck


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

It says on ad that price reflects facilities to try but can be hacked out? I'm starting to feel a bit concerned about that bit.....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It says on ad that price reflects facilities to try but can be hacked out? I'm starting to feel a bit concerned about that bit.....
		
Click to expand...


Did you not discuss that when you rang to enquire?


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It says on ad that price reflects facilities to try but can be hacked out? I'm starting to feel a bit concerned about that bit.....
		
Click to expand...

Well precisely.

Iâ€™d imagine it will be like trying to test drive a horse at your set up. An uneven paddock and not much else. Having just sold your young dun horse you know the challenges.

If you want your hand held and facilities you pay the price.

To be honest if the seller will hop on the horse in a crappy paddock and then hack it up a lane for you, it might  be a good thing - at least it will be used to the environment you will have


----------



## Leo Walker (7 May 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (7 May 2019)

All of him for Â£2,500 doesn't lie right in my head? He'd be worth a good Â£5,000 if he was completely legit and fit surely hes under priced? The video, 3 years is a hell of a long time ago and he must of been bought for a lot more than Â£2,500 when that video was made! 

Then again it could reflect the trying facilities as @ihatework said but still doesn't lay right with me. Hes stood odd in every photo, can't see any of him stood square? Maybe thats me being fussy. I really hope I'm wrong!

I have just bought a new car, I found a few at good prices, that looked great. One I arranged to view the next morning, spoke to the owner all sounded good (she sounded so legit!) and decided to do a online Â£10 car check before leaving, turned out it had a serious accident that had been undisclosed. Meaning the car would of been worth not even half what it was up for! I also was messed around with other cars, all of them had underlying faults they tried to hide. I decided to pay more and go straight to the main dealer for the car I wanted, completely legit but had to save up a little more.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Roxylola (7 May 2019)

It's not ideal but if he's well behaved there then that's a good sign I guess
With regard to vetting it the place is that shonky there must be somewhere not too far away that could be hired at a pinch.  There is tons of open access moss up that way though so it might not be as bad as it sounds


----------



## chaps89 (7 May 2019)

When I've known people selling with a lack of facilities there seems to be 2 approaches. If first viewing at home goes ok the buyer is likely to want to see/try the horse with more suitable facilities and so this will need to either be accommodated  by second viewing or if in a hurry to sell lower the price and make it clear quick sale is needed and therefore remove faff of taking horse out somewhere for 2nd viewing and buyer takes a bit of a gamble having bought horse at reduced cost not thoroughly tried.

Ad mentions good off road hacking for trial but if you will be riding on the roads at home please make sure you try it on the roads too.

He looks a nice stamp, cheap for what he is so I'd want to know reason for sale. I suspect he cost alot more when bought a few years ago based on the video but if since then he hasn't had schooling kept up to the same standard and has mostly hacked then a) this should be why he's cheaper and b) as something that hacks safely is your priority this isn't a bad thing. If you know he can jump/school nicely this is a nice thing to polish yourself, trying to work on a horse that doesn't hack when that's what you will primarily do is less fun.

I hope the viewing goes well


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			All of him for Â£2,500 doesn't lie right in my head? He'd be worth a good Â£5,000 if he was completely legit and fit surely hes under priced? The video is useless, 3 years is a hell of a long time ago.

Then again it could reflect the trying facilities as @ihatework said but still doesn't lay right with me. Hes stood odd in every photo, can't see any of him stood square? Maybe thats me being fussy. I really hope I'm wrong!

I have just bought a new car, I found a few at good prices, that looked great. One I arranged to view the next morning, spoke to the owner all sounded good (she sounded so legit!) and decided to do a online Â£10 car check before leaving, turned out it had a serious accident that had been undisclosed. Meaning the car would of been worth not even half what it was up for! I also was messed around with other cars, all of them had underlying faults they tried to hide. I decided to pay more and go straight to the main dealer for the car I wanted, completely legit but had to save up a little more.

Let us know how you get on!
		
Click to expand...


It also reflects the fact that he is in Blackpool.  It is not a particularly easy place to get to from most of the country and people can only approach from the East, rather than the West because of the coastal location. Northern prices are not so high as in the south anyway.


Good luck, OP.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (7 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It also reflects the fact that he is in Blackpool.  It is not a particularly easy place to get to from most of the country and people can only approach from the East, rather than the West because of the coastal location. Northern prices are not so high as in the south anyway.


Good luck, OP.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even notice that - hopefully thats part of the reason!

Good luck - everything crossed.


----------



## Michen (7 May 2019)

As a sales girl, in future please instruct your friend to not try and negotiate pricing before youâ€™ve even seen the horse or any further information has been divulged. That is not how to go about a successful negotiation! If I was the owner I would have been a little offended Tbh, doesnâ€™t matter what she said to someone else, maybe sheâ€™s now got more interest than she did at the time of talking to your friends friend.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

I was trying to explain sellers reasoning on the price to be honest.



Pearlsasinger said:



			Did you not discuss that when you rang to enquire?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TPO (7 May 2019)

Good Luck SLH, his advert certainly appears to tick all your boxes.

Just wait until you see him before worrying about price etc. You might not get that "click" when you meet him so price, considering that he is within budget, is irrelevant at the moment. If you do like him have a quick check of how tack fits and if that is something you'd want included in the sale otherwise make sure to budget for saddle fitting/new saddle once you get him home. 

Could be way off the mark but if they are the only owners since sold by dealer/point of time that video was taken it may be that he is genuine and did go to a novice home who have gradually "unschooled" him hence he is no longer worth the original sold price from 3yrs ago. 

He's not standing square in the pictures and is possible a bit tight BUT it also doesn't appear that they've attempted to stand him square for a photo. In both of them he's tied and looked chilled. A vetting should pick up on anything that would be of concern. 

Again I wouldn't be too concerned about the facilities. You're going to be riding in a field and hacking when you get a horse home so probably ideal those are the situations in which it is trialled. If something was mainly in a "proper" school it could be a worry taking it into a field/paddock to start schooling so +1 for this/your set up I reckon.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Michen said:



			As a sales girl, in future please instruct your friend to not try and negotiate pricing before youâ€™ve even seen the horse or any further information has been divulged. That is not how to go about a successful negotiation! If I was the owner I would have been a little offended Tbh, doesnâ€™t matter what she said to someone else, maybe sheâ€™s now got more interest than she did at the time of talking to your friends friend.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly,  I didn't particularly feel comfortable about that but not much I can do now. I guess I've just got to see him and go from there. 
My biggest concern at this point is what he has actually done in the last couple of years, seller says he's mainly been a happy hacker which is great if true but it does beg the question of why he hasn't done more etc. If nothing else it's a trip out I guess.
I am definitely only buying the one that's right because quite frankly I NEVER, EVER want to try buying a bloody horse again ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Thanks TPO...tack isn't included so will sort that myself. I have found that tack that comes with horses invariably doesnt for anyway lol.


----------



## Michen (7 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Yes exactly,  I didn't particularly feel comfortable about that but not much I can do now. I guess I've just got to see him and go from there.
My biggest concern at this point is what he has actually done in the last couple of years, seller says he's mainly been a happy hacker which is great if true but it does beg the question of why he hasn't done more etc. If nothing else it's a trip out I guess.
I am definitely only buying the one that's right because quite frankly I NEVER, EVER want to try buying a bloody horse again ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...


Yeah yeah yeah  I remember posting that and then somehow days after B I had a horrid fluffball in my stable. They are too addictive


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2019)

Heâ€™s listed on the Bsja website as grade C.  Iâ€™m not a member so canâ€™t see his record.

He looks and sounds like a nice horse.  The price is a bit ðŸ˜±.  But I guess it just shows how values can tumble.

If heâ€™s sane and sound Iâ€™d bite their hand off at that price, and wouldnâ€™t negotiate the money.

VET, VET, VET.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

We are on our way, she's saying farrier is coming to put a shoe on ðŸ¤”


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

YOu might get to see how he behaves with the farrier, which is a bonus!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (7 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			We are on our way, she's saying farrier is coming to put a shoe on ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

eeek exciting!


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2019)

SLH, here is a list of questions you need to ask:


Why is it on sales livery and how long has it been there
Why did the previous owner sell
What has it been doing for the last few years
Does he have any allergies or vices
Does he travel/stay in the field alone


----------



## hattie2525 (7 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			We are on our way, she's saying farrier is coming to put a shoe on ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

 Just don't let them convince you that he has a touch of nail bind if he turns out to be dog lame!


----------



## bonny (7 May 2019)

Good luck, I hope he turns out to be what you are looking for x


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2019)

Good luck. Don't get on him unless he's been shown to you under saddle, no matter what sob story you may be given.

Why was he wearing a sausage boot in pic 13? Maybe something or nothing. He's a lot of horse for the money IF he hasn't been fooked up somewhere along the line. You need your eyes to be very wide open, he should be worth a lot more.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			SLH, here is a list of questions you need to ask:


Why is it on sales livery and how long has it been there
Why did the previous owner sell
What has it been doing for the last few years
Does he have any allergies or vices
Does he travel/stay in the field alone


Click to expand...


What makes you think he is on sales livery?  As there are few facilities for trying him, I doubt very much that is the case!  No doubt all will be revealed when SLH reports back.


----------



## gunnergundog (7 May 2019)

I thought you were sticking to horses around the 16.2hh mark?  Hadn't you sat on a 17 hander a bit back and decided it was too much horse or am I dreaming?  

In picture 13 of the ad the horse is wearing a ring doughnut;  going narrow behind can be a symptom of SI problems.  You need to draw this to the attention of any vet (if you get that far).  However, be warned that not all SI horses show pain upon palpation.  Check the hind shoes/toes for any sign of dragging; try and ride it up and down hill and spin it on a small circle on the hard and back it up in hand. 

I can't get the video to play at the moment (crap connection) but as it is 3 years old it is history and irrelevant to the present day situation.

Keep your eyes wide open!

Good luck.


----------



## oldie48 (7 May 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Good luck. Don't get on him unless he's been shown to you under saddle, no matter what sob story you may be given.

Why was he wearing a sausage boot in pic 13? Maybe something or nothing. He's a lot of horse for the money IF he hasn't been fooked up somewhere along the line. You need your eyes to be very wide open, he should be worth a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Ive just noticed the sausage boot, also the pics of him jumping, I think, may have been taken some time ago. He's too cheap really, I wonder what the story really is. I'm feeling rather suspicious. I hope he's genuine but I think you need to be ery careful.


----------



## Floxie (7 May 2019)

Cautiously excited for you! Can't wait for updates


----------



## indie1282 (7 May 2019)

SLH you are probably either on the way or at the yard now but try to keep an open mind.

Ask lots of questions about him. Take your own pics and videos of him being trotted on a hard surface and in the school. Make sure someone rides him first and dont be afraid yo ask them to ride him as much as you want. 

Dont get on him if you dont feel comfortable. 

If he ticks the boxes so far arrange for a 2nd visit/ride and try to hack him out on his own/in company. If you still like him then arrange a vetting.

Dont be pressured to buy if they say they have others interested.


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			What makes you think he is on sales livery?  As there are few facilities for trying him, I doubt very much that is the case!  No doubt all will be revealed when SLH reports back.

Click to expand...

It says 'hes here to be sold to a fab home'.


----------



## ester (7 May 2019)

I don't read that as to mean he is on sales livery, particularly in the context of the rest of the advert.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (7 May 2019)

He's lame in that video.


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 May 2019)

I think the video is at sales livery 3 years ago before the current owner had him.


----------



## moodymare_1993 (7 May 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			He's lame in that video.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			He's lame in that video.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t think he was 100%.  However the vid is a few years old, so itâ€™ll be interesting to here back how the viewing went.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (7 May 2019)

amymay said:



			I didnâ€™t think he was 100%.  However the vid is a few years old, so itâ€™ll be interesting to here back how the viewing went.
		
Click to expand...

True. I have to say though, I'm always suspicious when a seller says horse has lost a shoe/is having farrier on the day of viewing. It's like the oldest trick in the book. I hope I'm wrong though and the viewing went well.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (7 May 2019)

Ah well, if it goes pear shape you can always go for a stroll on prom, or fun fair , but good luck. Before we found Dublin, we looked at a fair few frogs, so to speak


----------



## EllenJay (7 May 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			He's lame in that video.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was going mad as no-one else noticed it


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

EllenJay said:



			I thought I was going mad as no-one else noticed it
		
Click to expand...

I saw it too but as the video is so old, didn't think it worth mentioning.


----------



## Remi'sMum (7 May 2019)

Waiting with baited breath for an update.... he looks nice in the video if possibly a little â€˜offâ€™ (in front??) but as others have said itâ€™s an old video. Suspiciously cheap though, as others have also said?? 

Have I missed something though? Didnâ€™t you already buy one recently that had failed a vetting? Or am I getting confuzzled?!


----------



## blitznbobs (7 May 2019)

Howâ€™d it go??? Donâ€™t leave us hanging


----------



## chaps89 (7 May 2019)

Wrong poster RemisMum, I think you're thinking of Catembi 

Ok, I hope it went well. I'll be cross for you if the lost shoe excuse was a cover up for a lame horse though, long way to go! Fingers crossed. Even if he wasn't right, I think sometimes it's good to see a couple to get your eye in and feel what you like/don't like. Nb, I'm not suggesting time wasting, they still need to meet the basic criteria, just that the more you see the more likely to have a better idea of what you want/need.


----------



## Remi'sMum (7 May 2019)

chaps89 said:



			Wrong poster RemisMum, I think you're thinking of Catembi  .
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, my bad. Apologies Catembi and SLH. Thanks chaps89.

Hope it went well SLH....


----------



## Zero00000 (7 May 2019)

it's been a long time hasn't it, I hope all went okay.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 May 2019)

SLH, c'mon!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Annnnndddddd......its a NO from me.....

Horse was fat (and I mean pig fat), pulled faces and flattened his ears everytime you did anything with his girth or touched his belly (definitely not ulcers cos fat horses dont get them dontcha know), feet were bloody awful...despite being shod all round they were brittle and broken and looked like he'd been shod by Stevie Wonder..!!!
Small sand school 3ft deep so fair play to the horse he plodded through it (albeit he looked like his haylage had gone off, if you know what I mean lol), walked him up the road...he actually didn't seem to know where all 4 of his feet were at any given time...suspicions of a bit of scraping on hinds. He's a 12k horse you know ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
Flash done so tightly I'm not convinced breathing was possible. Moves away constantly at the mounting block, a bit head shy as he does get a smack for being naughty ðŸ˜±
No facilities to try him properly but there is a riding school NEXT DOOR??
Generally a very unhappy looking boy 
I did get a short sit on him (after his flash came off), he was a darling and felt really safe, super about traffic etc, he was definitely 17hh plus but wasn't intimidating at all. I get the feeling that if he was properly sorted he'd try his heart out for you. He definitely showed me that it's not the size of the horse but how they are that makes a difference so 17hh is definitely not out of the running. And he's definitely the type I'm looking for....chunky but sporty too.
She said he's not at all cuddly but he was putting his head on me and blowing in my face.
But being the hard hearted (and well trained) HHOer that I am, I walked away. A few months ago I'd have bought him as I'd felt sorry for him so you can all give yourselves a pat on the back..!! Lol.


----------



## catembi (7 May 2019)

Oh, that's a shame!

(It was me who bought one that failed the vet.  I have ridden him every day since & he has been sound enough hacking & schooling.  Long may it continue...  He is a real sweetheart as well.)


----------



## Bellaboo18 (7 May 2019)

Sorry it didn't go quite to plan. I wonder what's gone on since he was last sold...


----------



## holeymoley (7 May 2019)

He looks like a nice soul but Iâ€™d agree that heâ€™s rather lame in that video, especially in the trot.


----------



## holeymoley (7 May 2019)

Awh thatâ€™s a shame. Poor lad.


----------



## wills_91 (7 May 2019)

Aww that makes me feel sad for him. Glad you had sensible head on and hope your right partner comes along soon.


----------



## indie1282 (7 May 2019)

Oh.... â˜¹ I feel sorry for him...

I wonder what happened in his past life, he looks like a nice horse that ended in the wrong home.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

To be fair I think that his jumping career may have ended with an injury and that's how his current owner ended up with him...that's my personal guess.


----------



## 9tails (7 May 2019)

Oh no, a heartstrings puller.  Well done for walking away, he must have a lot wrong now to have been a Â£12k horse.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

Thanks for the update.  I'm sorry it didn't work out but you didn't waste your day, as you now know that 17hh isn't too big for you.


----------



## TPO (7 May 2019)

Oh gawd now I want someone lovely to  buy him and fix him so that he can blow in their face and be happy 

I have not had the HHO Heart Hardening training course yet...


----------



## Leo Walker (7 May 2019)

I'll have him, I've got form for the level of idiocy required for this sort of thing, but it wont be for 2.5k!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I'll have him, I've got form for the level of idiocy required for this sort of thing, but it wont be for 2.5k!
		
Click to expand...

 Same here, if he'd have been 1k I'd have probably bought him ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## TPO (7 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I'll have him, I've got form for the level of idiocy required for this sort of thing, but it wont be for 2.5k!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, not sure how I sneak 17hands of grumpy lameness past the parental units since the horses live at theirs. That's the "only" flaw in my plan. Four is a much better number of horses "with issues" to have anyway...


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 May 2019)

What a shame bless him


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2019)

indie1282 said:



			Oh.... â˜¹ I feel sorry for him...

I wonder what happened in his past life, he looks like a nice horse that ended in the wrong home.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, very sad.  Glad you went with head not heart though.

By the sound of it, heâ€™s just the sort for someone who knows what theyâ€™re doing to â€˜wasteâ€™ a couple of quid on and discover a bit of gold dust.


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I'll have him, I've got form for the level of idiocy required for this sort of thing, but it wont be for 2.5k!
		
Click to expand...

Do it!!!!!!!!!! ðŸ™ ðŸ™


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2019)

It was a tricky one...but so much didn't add up or make sense that the only thing to do was walk away. I guess its possible I've walked away from a potentially fab horse BUT I went with my gut. I don't have the facilities or money to put something like him right bless him.
If I'd have bought him I can guarantee that the whole of HHO would have been doing a collective face palm ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Remi'sMum (8 May 2019)

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ for having your sensible head on!! He sounds a sweetie but a lot doesnâ€™t add up, it seems. Not a wasted day. Youâ€™ve learnt that a bigger horse can feel right, and youâ€™ve exercised head over heart. Result!! 

Catembi, Iâ€™m so pleased yours is coming good ðŸ˜Š


----------



## PoppyAnderson (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It was a tricky one...but so much didn't add up or make sense /QUOTE]

See, fat and crap feet are fixable and if his temperament is right and you get a hefty discount, then I was thinking go for it......right up until you said things didn't add up. What didn't add up? Also, crap feet aside, did he look sound?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Red-1 (8 May 2019)

I doubt he would have stayed sound even if he was sound yesterday. Looks to me like he was sold away from competition as he had suffered injury, nothing wrong with that if the new owner was aware.

But, being as he is as fat as you describe, I guess he did not stay sound in a hacking home after all, and has not been in consistent work. Bad feet can be fixed, but it is strange to use the video shown to sell when he is not 'right' in it.

If you have been like Catembi and fallen in love with the horse then I would say different, but I congratulate you on staying away.

FWIW, he does look like at one time he would have been a 12K horse. Nicely schooled, nice movement, looks like he would jump. But, not moving nicely in the video, not happy, bad feet, not in consistent work... not now!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (8 May 2019)

â¬†ï¸ All true. Listen to Red and ignore my previous post!! She sounds far more sensible ðŸ˜


----------



## Surbie (8 May 2019)

I'm glad you listened to your gut and walked away - he looked lame in the video though I didn't spot it was 3 years old. Poor lad - I hope he ends up in the right hands. 

Do you have any other viewings lined up?


----------



## Red-1 (8 May 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			â¬†ï¸ All true. Listen to Red and ignore my previous post!! She sounds far more sensible ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but if I had fallen in love then I would have bought him too!

My soul mate Jay Man was not a head purchase. Even the seller thought I was barking mad to buy him. He was my pal, and I don't regret buying him for one instant. I am as susceptible to a heart purchase as much as anyone else, but when you have a real heart purchase you feel like you simply can't not have them and that steel in the soul for that horse will see you through. SLH does not have that, so it is not the right horse. Luckily, IMO!


----------



## ihatework (8 May 2019)

When I win the lottery I want to go and buy up these types of horses and try and get them right!

Well done for being sensible SLH.

Iâ€™d love to know the backstory on him!


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It was a tricky one...but so much didn't add up or make sense that the only thing to do was walk away. I guess its possible I've walked away from a potentially fab horse BUT I went with my gut. I don't have the facilities or money to put something like him right bless him.
If I'd have bought him I can guarantee that the whole of HHO would have been doing a collective face palm ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if you'd bought him I think disgression about how he was would have been required if you wanted to make it out unscathed! Ha ha


----------



## G&T (8 May 2019)

Well done for being sensible - very sad as it is you cannot help every miserable horse and Â£2500 is not a drop in the ocean.
I always think itâ€™s such a shame to sell on a horse with soundness issues (if thatâ€™s what the original owner did). Too easy for this kind of sad downward spiral to start. Who on earth will buy this horse - likely someone inexperienced enough to not notice his problems


----------



## sollimum (8 May 2019)

Sad story for him but totally understand.  However, it explains his price.


----------



## SpringArising (8 May 2019)

G&T said:



			Who on earth will buy this horse - likely someone inexperienced enough to not notice his problems
		
Click to expand...

That's the sad bit for me


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 May 2019)

Did the vendor think that you wouldn't notice the riding school next door?!

Poor lad, but it was the right thing to walk away from him. Fingers crossed that it all ends well for him, though.


----------



## George_William (8 May 2019)

I   am lurker not really a poster but saw this..
https://www.righthorserighthome.co....9yn0Yt1sBLaj4L1ZT8fHf25Ir1h1uhoU5difkGroKp0GM


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 May 2019)

Well done for walking away. You aren't in the situation where you can throw 2.5k away so it was not worth taking the chance. He looks 'wrong' to me in the standing photos in the ad, I can't quite put my finger on it but it meant that I wasn't surprised at your findings having seen him in the flesh.

Very sad situation for the horse, but there could be someone knowledgeable out there willing to take a chance on him.


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			Well done for walking away. You aren't in the situation where you can throw 2.5k away so it was not worth taking the chance. He looks 'wrong' to me in the standing photos in the ad, I can't quite put my finger on it but it meant that I wasn't surprised at your findings having seen him in the flesh.

Very sad situation for the horse, but there could be someone knowledgeable out there willing to take a chance on him.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think he stood very well either, his ridden very tactfully in that video as well.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2019)

Well apparently he was sold unseen last night ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 May 2019)

Wow! 

Hopefully it will work out for them.


----------



## Bernster (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Well apparently he was sold unseen last night ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Ohh, makes me wonder if someone saw your post on here.  But maybe I'm being a bit too keen on conspiracy theories!


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Well apparently he was sold unseen last night ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

@Leo Walker this you??? 

I hope he's gone somewhere decent with people who know what they're dealing with and will do what's required to get him comfortable.


----------



## Floxie (8 May 2019)

I do hope it was one of us! Keeping a close eye on this forum for the near future


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2019)

No, when I went to see him the seller was doing videos for someone who wanted to buy unseen so I imagine it was them ..??


Bernster said:



			Ohh, makes me wonder if someone saw your post on here.  But maybe I'm being a bit too keen on conspiracy theories!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			No, when I went to see him the seller was doing videos for someone who wanted to buy unseen so I imagine it was them ..??
		
Click to expand...

How did you find out that he was sold?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2019)

Seller messaged me this morning ðŸ¤·â€â™€ï¸
I'd said let me know if they have him as I was curious to see if it was just me who thought he was lame etc


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Seller messaged me this morning ðŸ¤·â€â™€ï¸
I'd said let me know if they have him as I was curious to see if it was just me who thought he was lame etc
		
Click to expand...

Ah, oh well can only cross everything for him!

I've text my mum to tell her to stand down; a plan was concocted to go and see him on Sunday if he was still available. It was the whole "he blew in your face" thing <right in the feels>


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 May 2019)

sorry SLH,  i didnt post as i didnt want to be negative (yet again) but i didnt think he looked right and the price certainly was too cheap for a quality horse that was sound and safe and was all they said he was.  so sad for him though and hope he has gone to someone nice.  well done for walking away, it must have been hard for you but you now know that some 17 hands may be suitable.....the right one is out there for you, dont give up      check out horsequest ad 201326, coloured mare 16.2 ,  12 years   Â£3500 neg  only downside seems to be she needs sedating to clip...is yorkshire too far?


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2019)

TPO said:



			Ah, oh well can only cross everything for him!

I've text my mum to tell her to stand down; a plan was concocted to go and see him on Sunday if he was still available. It was the whole "he blew in your face" thing <right in the feels>
		
Click to expand...

Still worth calling, just in case the whole sold story is a crock.

Heâ€™ll probably have gone to a dealer if not.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Seller messaged me this morning ðŸ¤·â€â™€ï¸
I'd said let me know if they have him as I was curious to see if it was just me who thought he was lame etc
		
Click to expand...


I once went to view a horse, there was no one available to show her to me properly, so I arranged to go back a couple of days later.  In the meantime, someone bought her from the field.  She was very distinctive and I saw her a few months later advertised by her new owner as 'not for novice'.


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

amymay said:



			Still worth calling, just in case the whole sold story is a crock.

Heâ€™ll probably have gone to a dealer if not.
		
Click to expand...

He is still available. I've asked if they had any recent videos of him and was told they did not have any. I've asked some other questions but not had a reply this time, although perhaps they are at work and not able to be as sneaky as me! I'll phone later tonight after work when I can talk.


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2019)

Keep us ousted TPO.  Heâ€™s ready to go, for a good price I expect xx


----------



## ihatework (8 May 2019)

TPO said:



			He is still available. I've asked if they had any recent videos of him and was told they did not have any. I've asked some other questions but not had a reply this time, although perhaps they are at work and not able to be as sneaky as me! I'll phone later tonight after work when I can talk.
		
Click to expand...

If I were interested (which Iâ€™m not) id take the gamble and put meat money on the table. Leave the offer there and when the 10th person has come back and told them the horse is fooked they may come back to you!


----------



## concorde (8 May 2019)

Let us know TPO
So they are lying about other buyers too !


----------



## Bernster (8 May 2019)

Eek, all sounds very fishy to me.  TPO - are you mad as a hatter? ;-)


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

ihatework said:



			If I were interested (which Iâ€™m not) id take the gamble and put meat money on the table. Leave the offer there and when the 10th person has come back and told them the horse is fooked they may come back to you!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to wait them out a little now anyway as my lorry mechanic has just managed to squeeze mine in if I drop it off Saturday morning so it'll now be next weekend at the earliest before I can head down south. 

Having 3 is a bit of a pain but a 17 hander wouldn't be first choice as a companion to feed all winter however if he is goosed (and not in pain/pts being a kindness) then have the space and means to let him be a field ornament.


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

Bernster said:



			Eek, all sounds very fishy to me.  TPO - are you mad as a hatter? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Completely, I have an extensive history of buying crocks (some on purpose and some definitely not). I'll phone tonight after work and then see how everything lies when I get my transport back. If anyone else is as daft/soft as me and can take him sooner then charge on


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2019)

TPO...please, please keep me updated, he was such a sweetheart and I would really love to know that he's going to be with someone honest xx


----------



## catembi (8 May 2019)

Another one who would love to see him going to a good home (not mine as I'd be in soooooooo much trouble!) & being loved!

ETA: I can now go back in safety & look at the videos etc of this horse.  Didn't dare to last night as I know what I'm like and I do NOT need any more horses right now...!


----------



## Leo Walker (8 May 2019)

We havent got space at the yard now, the empty stable was taken yesterday, and as I'm yard hunting and stressed to death at the minute anyway, its probably a good thing. But my vague plan would have been to have left it a little bit then offered meat money to come and pick him up, no questions asked. It usually works when a few people have knocked them back and they just want shot

Hopefully TPO can get him. If you get him hacking sound feel free to send him my way though!


----------



## gunnergundog (8 May 2019)

Something doesn't add up here.

SLH says the vendor was doing a video for someone who wanted to purchase without viewing.  (post 94)
SLH says vendor messaged her to say horse was sold.  (post 96 @ 12.47)
TPO says horse still available and that there are no recent videos (post 101 @14.34)

Whatever the truth may be, I personally would steer well clear.  He's probably buted up to the eyeballs and whilst some horses can be fixed, sadly not all can.

Harsh, but true.


----------



## TPO (8 May 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			Something doesn't add up here.

SLH says the vendor was doing a video for someone who wanted to purchase without viewing.  (post 94)
SLH says vendor messaged her to say horse was sold.  (post 96 @ 12.47)
TPO says horse still available and that there are no recent videos (post 101 @14.34)

Whatever the truth may be, I personally would steer well clear.  He's probably buted up to the eyeballs and whilst some horses can be fixed, sadly not all can.
		
Click to expand...

They're maybe wise to this thread too because last text has went unanswered despite immediate response to previous two & so far not answered the phone or acknowledged voice mail...

ETA bute not having much affect of still dog lame!


----------



## _HP_ (8 May 2019)

Advert says sold. Hope he found somewhere nice


----------



## Leo Walker (8 May 2019)

And this is why you never, ever, ever buy a horse unseen. It doesnt matter how cheap they are, or how far away it is, get in the car and go and view them! The only exception being from reputable dealers who offer an exchange and are known for actually doing that!


----------



## Leo Walker (8 May 2019)

_HP_ said:



			Advert says sold. Hope he found somewhere nice
		
Click to expand...

Where? The preloved one is still active when I look? ah no the text bit says now sold!


----------



## wills_91 (8 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Where? The preloved one is still active when I look? ah no the text bit says now sold!
		
Click to expand...

When you click the link on op first post it says along the top line now sold


----------



## Gleeful Imp (9 May 2019)

Oh bugger! I hoped he'd gone to someone on here. That face blowing thing got me too!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 May 2019)

Weird thing is that despite saying he's sold she keeps updating the ad ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 May 2019)

SLH     it all sounds a bit odd so please dont be tempted, maybe stop checking his ad and look at some others....


----------



## Red-1 (11 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Weird thing is that despite saying he's sold she keeps updating the ad ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I would suspect she is aware of this thread and fed up with having her video and photos commented on in this way. She may also think that the horse is not quite right, and does not want someone from HHO from going to visit to tell her so.


----------



## FlyingCircus (12 May 2019)

Woops!


----------



## Amymay (12 May 2019)

FlyingCircus said:



			Woops!
		
Click to expand...

What have you done???? ðŸŽ ðŸŽ ðŸŽ


----------



## FlyingCircus (12 May 2019)

amymay said:



			What have you done???? ðŸŽ ðŸŽ ðŸŽ
		
Click to expand...

I posted about his ad being updated but realised other people had already done the same! Don't worry - my bank balance is still reeling from my last pity buy ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Amymay (12 May 2019)

Booooooo!! ðŸ˜¡


----------

